# Ariens vs Honda



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, I got my first taste of a Honda snowblower at the neighbors, while it does shot that snow into next week, I wouldn't trade it for my older '94 Ariens ST824. Just my 2 cents I guess.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion but it would be helpful if you at least said what Honda you're comparing it to and give a few of your observations.
That's my two cents


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

I was using a tracked 928 honda. Guess I like the "notched" speed selector on mine and the fact that mine is wheeled makes it easier to turn and handle. Just my observations i guess. Defenitely not saying that honda is not good, just not good for me. Not trying to **** off anyone hahsha


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

oh man >> _insert popcorn emoticon here_ <<


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Either way the other side is going to treat you like Kent Dorfman and throw beer cans at you 
I have an Ariens so you're ok by me. 
.


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

Ya know.... I drove a Kia once..... And, well...


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

The man is allowed to not like a tracked machine, or maybe a Honda machine in general. I've read a lot of threads on here about some guys hating tracks and others loving them.

Everyone has slightly different tastes and preferences.

That doesn't mean you shouldn't like your Honda, or whatever brand machine any less. You like what you like and you're allowed to share your experiences without being stoned to death. At least that's my opinion.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Preferences are just fine, we all tend to like what we are used to, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

<<popcorn>>


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

Troll.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Kenny kustom said:


> Troll.


Who?


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

The OP makes a post, with no examples cited. 
Just a blanket statement. 

It like me saying. I like drove a Chevy, and I wouldn't trade it for my Ram.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah, this thread doesn't seem to have much of a point..
we are comparing nothing to nothing! 
so..closed.

Scot


----------

